# Greetings from British Columbia!



## masonictrucker (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello fellow brethren and non-masons alike. I am currently an E.A. at Mt. Zion lodge #120 under the GLBCY. I am a truck driver by trade so I am greatly looking forward to visiting many other lodges once I become a M.M. Other than that I am working hard on completing my work to be passed to the F.C. Degree in January.


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 13, 2013)

Greetings from Central Idaho.


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 13, 2013)

Welcome Brother - Enjoy the site and delights!


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 13, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mike Martin (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello


----------



## cog41 (Dec 13, 2013)

Greetings from East Texas! A Hearty Greeting Indeed!


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 13, 2013)

Welcome. I've been to Vancouver and Surrey, which doesn't look that far from you, and both were very nice.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## masonictrucker (Dec 14, 2013)

Not too far at all. Most of my deliveries take me there on a regular basis. Thank you all for such a warm welcome!


----------



## Flatworlder (Dec 15, 2013)

Masonictrucker.. Hmmmm? Wonder if I know you... Does Ionic Kent no 19 ring a bell?


----------



## masonictrucker (Dec 15, 2013)

That it does. I haven't had a chance to visit one of your meeting yet but I've met a number of the brethren from ionic kent who have been visiting our meetings.


----------



## Flatworlder (Jun 23, 2014)

Masonic trucker are you going to the bbq?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Derek Harvey (Oct 27, 2014)

Welcome from Oklahoma.


----------

